
President Trump announces to reporters that he’s banning TikTok - karterk
https://twitter.com/kaitlancollins/status/1289385727180935168
======
zone411
Another discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24016858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24016858)

------
gamblor956
Left out of the discussion is whether the president actually has the authority
to ban an app without due process...

Generally, most lawyers would say that his authority is limited to the use of
tiktok by federal employees or members of the armed forces. Banning the app
for everyone at the national level would require more than an executive order.

------
mmm_grayons
How exactly does he plan to ban it? He may try to take it off app stores, but
at least on android, users can just install an apk.

~~~
shmatt
Couldn't he force all internet providers to ban connectivity to the IPs? Then
only VPN users could use Tik Tok, basically making it useless

~~~
idrios
Has the US ever done this before? Force internet providers to ban certain
IP's? Because this also, ironically, is how China blocks the majority of the
western internet

~~~
Rebelgecko
I don't think the US has ever blocked at the IP level. ICE and DHS typically
just seize naughty domains by taking over their DNS records (recent examples
at [http://coronaprevention.org](http://coronaprevention.org) and
[http://chinaseatbelt.com](http://chinaseatbelt.com)).

For entities with a US presence, the threat of prosecution usually does the
trick (see [https://codeisfreespeech.com/](https://codeisfreespeech.com/))

------
rasz
poof goes the $50B valuation

